# Walnut Burl (Southern Burl Exploration). . .



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2015)

Any of you southerners (deep south) ever seen a walnut burl? One of my down-the-road-neighbors claims to have a big walnut burl on his property. If I mill some of his ERC logs I might end up with it. I haven't seen it yet, and won'y until this next spell of winter moves through however long it lasts. Just wondering if anyone at or below my latitude has ever found any and what it looked like. I know it doesn't necessarily mean anything because one burl on a tree can look a little different than a burl on a tree right next to it of the same species. But on the whole, burls are much more rare in the south. 

My lat is 33° 42' 47" N


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 21, 2015)

Kevin,
Never seen one down Austin and vicinity way. Live oak, cedar elm and mesquite are our common ones.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 21, 2015)

Up in my neck of the woods they aren't all that common either and there is a lot of walnut being grown up here.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 23, 2015)

Haven't seen any over here. I see quite a few oak burls and that seems to be the extent of my area's burlage.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2015)

I've cleaned up this thread and will attempt to restart it. I'm looking for members in the south that have harvested burl/s before, *in* the south. By "south" I'm referring loosely to areas not typically thought of as producing many burls. My goal is to make a map and pin the map where members have personally harvested burls. Info requested is the species and of course pictures would be awesome too. Let's keep this thread on topic. I don't have my hopes up that we'll get many responses but I'm curious to see.

For those that may be wondering, that big pile of "burls" that my buddy told me about was as I had predicted . . . too good to be true. I called the dozer guy and told him my buddy Terry had referred me about some burls. Keep in mind this dozer guy has a thick Texan accent and he hears with a thick Texan accent too. He said that yes he was expecting my call but he couldn't understand why Terry kept calling them "burrows" but yes he had a huge pile of stumps he was looking to sell. Seems my buddy doesn't know the difference between burls and stumps which really surprises me.

The doze guy was a hoot. He kept saying over and over how odd it was that Terry called those stumps burrows. I just held my tongue and agreed with him that Terry is an odd duck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 26, 2015)

If you count Ky (we consider ourselves the south anyways)... I have harvested and/or seen the following-

Box elder
sycamore
red oak
hickory
walnut
maple


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 26, 2015)

Louisiana

Hackberry
Cherry
Oak


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2015)

Elliot you harvested them yourself?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 26, 2015)

I have personnally with help from buds harvested in the Miami Fla area (which is pretty durn far south) black olive burl, oysterwood burl, mahogany burl, green buttonwood burl,
black mangrove burl, melaluca burl, sappadillo burl, jamacian dogwood burl, and australian pine burl, bishoffia burl . There are serveral others i do not recall at present.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't think Maryland is south but Osage, oak, cherry. Is what I have harvested myself I have my eyes on a big cedar burl and a willow burl. Here is the cedar burl. At least I think it's cedar. it doesn't look big in the photo but it's a little bigger than a basket ball


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> I have personnally with help from buds harvested in the Miami Fla area (which is pretty durn far south) black olive burl, oysterwood burl, mahogany burl, green buttonwood burl,
> black mangrove burl, melaluca burl, sappadillo burl, jamacian dogwood burl, and australian pine burl, bishoffia burl . There are serveral others i do not recall at present.



Yeah I know about Florida especially south FL. It's sort of like a pacific island and the amazon all mixed together and stuck up against CONUS. I bet FL has more types of exotic species than just about anywhere.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes sirr. I forgot about cedar burl too


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yeah I know about Florida especially south FL. It's sort of like a pacific island and the amazon all mixed together and stuck up against CONUS. I bet FL has more types of exotic species than just about anywhere.


kevin you are right, i hav heard it said the biodiversity of the stretch between ft lauderdale to key west is the most on the planet sub tropical to total tropical in 100 miles, some bizarre occourances with trees to be sure, i love it!!!


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 4, 2015)

I know another guy in Texas (McQueeny area) that says "burrow" instead of burl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 8, 2015)

@Kevin Found this pecan burl. Now I really think most of these "burls" are healed over branches but a you can see the in the second pic it does have a few eyes. So became a little "burley" in the healing process. don't know if we can count it but it makes a nice find. Jim

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 8, 2015)

I've got a pecan "burl" - at least I hope it's one, and not just a healed over limb. 

In going to need a much larger large...


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 8, 2015)

Might be a limb Shawn but probably some of it with good character. Does the bottom show any degradation?


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 8, 2015)

Bottom? the surrounding wood is all solid

the back side of the burl (towards the pith, if that's what you mean by bottom) has a small hollow spot like I would expect to see from a limb scar.

I can still hope that it was a scar and healed over and made a burl...right?


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes and right-hopefully with some nice wood.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 12, 2015)

Kev, I always get a kick out of it when someone wants you to look at their walnut burl, and when you get there you can see it is nectria canker from 50 feet away. At least you have 50 feet to think of a nice way to tell them its not a burl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

